# MAC TIMBERS Open Day..... PHOTO UPDATE



## jimi43 (21 Oct 2014)

I just posted a link in the event's forum section...

HERE

I thought I would post it on the HAND TOOLS forum as well as I know some may not visit the event section very often (me included!  )

The Kent mob will be going...all being well...and I have been in touch with Mike and he will get back to me with details on who will be showing.

I hope the usual suspects are there.....Richard...Andy....?

I shall be bringing a plane along to try out! :wink: 

Jimi


----------



## AndyT (21 Oct 2014)

Yes, I certainly do intend to be there.


----------



## rileytoolworks (21 Oct 2014)

I'd love to go, but due to a family illness, I can't make this one.
I know all who do attend will have a great time.

Adam.


----------



## Mr_P (21 Oct 2014)

Anybody in Gtr Manchester wanna go half's on a tank of petrol ?

Otherwise I'm a no, grrrr


----------



## richarnold (21 Oct 2014)

Hi all.
I will be attending Mike's next open day, and I will bring along the bench for some form of demonstration, so if anyone needs to try out any special planes that might make an appearance :wink: the bench and a suitable bit of wood will be on hand.
Cheers, Richard


----------



## toolsntat (21 Oct 2014)

All being well I will be going 8) 8) 

Andy


----------



## tobytools (21 Oct 2014)

someone pick me up if you happen to pass bournemouth on your way there....

TT


----------



## rxh (21 Oct 2014)

I hope to attend. I might bring a plane too


----------



## jimi43 (21 Oct 2014)

rxh":c8f99ych said:


> I hope to attend. I might bring a plane too



You might need to lower that bench of yours Richard!! :mrgreen: 

I am so looking forward to seeing the Silchester plane....what a treat!!!

Jimi


----------



## Racers (22 Oct 2014)

I might come just to see what MPG I can get from my new (to me) car.

Pete


----------



## lanemaux (22 Oct 2014)

For those of us in far off lands Jimi , I hope that you'll be bringing one of those image retaining and transferal devices with which you are so talented. Any others who take photos as well , too far for me to swim I fear.


----------



## jimi43 (23 Oct 2014)

lanemaux":nxhbxcm1 said:


> For those of us in far off lands Jimi , I hope that you'll be bringing one of those image retaining and transferal devices with which you are so talented. Any others who take photos as well , too far for me to swim I fear.



Yup...will be taking some pictures mate...we'll make you feel as if you were there in person...

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## richarnold (23 Nov 2014)

Just a quick update.
I spoke to Bill and Sarah Carter at the David Stanley auction on Friday, and they have confirmed that they will be at Mikes next Sunday.  . I also spoke to a new plane maker called Oliver Sparks who is also hoping to come along. If you want to check out the sort of thing he makes he now has a web site http://oliversparks.co.uk/.
If folks want to try any of the planes out, my bench will be available. I don't tend to use many exotic timbers myself, so if anyone fancies bringing along some challenging bits of wood it might make it more interesting :lol: 
Cheers, Richard


----------



## jimi43 (23 Nov 2014)

Thanks Richard...this is wonderful news!!







...gotta see this!!!

Thanks for the offer of the use of the bench....most helpful!

Should be a great day!

Jimi


----------



## toolsntat (23 Nov 2014)

Yes, Ollie has some great designs and when matched with his exacting workmanship the results are amazing =D> =D> 

Not sure if he is 100% going but hopefully one of the countries few hand made cricket bat makers David Wall can make it after we told him about the event :idea: 
http://www.whitewillowcricket.co.uk/pod-shaver/
And not forgetting the tools :wink: http://www.whitewillowcricket.co.uk/cat ... and-tools/

Andy


----------



## Racers (30 Nov 2014)

Some photos

Hand made planes.









The master keeps a close eye on the student :lol: 




Andy (tools&tat) planes (some of!)














Walnut.





You would think he would have got the hang of it by now 

















I had a great time, much talk was talked, much wood was planed.

Pete


----------



## jimi43 (1 Dec 2014)

Cheers Pete...it was indeed a great day.

I actually had a major brain overload after all of the wonderful things to see...and the chat with so many of our brethren of this parish...a fantastic turnout indeed.

Richard A....thanks for the loan of your bench...you did make rather a mess...I hope you cleared it up! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink: 






That will get you back for sneaking that nasty bit of yew from Mike! LOL!!

But I'm glad we stood to the challenge...






There were so MANY highlights of today for me...so with one exception...in no particular order...

Richard H (rxh)...that Silchester plane reproduction was absolutely sublime mate....






It was impressive in pictures but WOW...what a wonderful thing in the flesh...and did it perform superbly too...those Romans must have known a thing or two which was most interesting indeed....






It attracted quite a bit of interest and that yew and some oak didn't stand a chance with that ancient design either did it?......






And I didn't see one person with a toga...most disappointing that! :mrgreen: 

A stunning plane and wonderful piece of education...






...I heard a lot of discussion going on as to how to use it which was exactly what was intended.

Another highlight again from Richard H was this wonderful scraper plane...






I think I'll be "borrowing" your plans on the base for this little darling...just what I need to have for a few jobs....and impressive bit of engineering my friend!

There was so much going on...your beautiful mitre nearly got obscured...but since it was the only picture I managed to get...I had to include it...






The plane was sublime...and that engraving by Ian at CHALCO was stunning!

I am so glad that Ian was able to make the day...what a lovely guy he is...






...and he was found deep in conversation with Bill Carter on many an occasion...this shot of them both discussing Bill's beautiful little boxwood planes!

Another highlight...this old 18th Century saw took some beating....






Richard...I will message Pedder for you and link you in to discuss the copy...it's got to be worth it...stunning mate!

There were indeed so many interesting planes and other tools to play with that it was hard to know where to look...






There were other shows going on too..from wood turning...to carving and some wonderful bowls and statues...and of course..the chance to get some tools from Brian and some wood from Mike...I got a bit!  

But for me this picture sums up the best part of the day for me personally....






Emma....I think we were..to a man...so happy to see you...even though you did see the A14 for most of the day...the time we did have to chat and remember was priceless.

Thank you...........

Great day..great people..and some stunning tools....I can't wait until next time!!

Jimi


----------



## Harbo (1 Dec 2014)

Looks like a Grand Day Out?

Rod


----------



## jimi43 (1 Dec 2014)

Oh...and I forgot...I was so engrossed in talking to him and looking at his amazing planes...I didn't get any photos but the planes of Ollie Sparks...particularly this one






....were astounding!

Ollie said he "lurks" here a lot...so I hope he will pipe up and post some more pictures and explain how he makes these fascinatingly beautiful planes...warts an' all eh Ollie!!! :mrgreen: 

I loved the story about picking up the wrong spacer!!! Don't worry mate....we've all done that and cried copiously! :wink: 

Jim


----------



## lanemaux (1 Dec 2014)

Thanks for the photos Pete and Jimi , looks like a mighty good time was had. Still wish I could have been there , but , seeing all those smiling faces and happy tool fondling will do til I catch lucky on a lottery and can do the travel thing. Again , thanks.


----------



## condeesteso (1 Dec 2014)

Brilliant day, it's a long way for us lot but worth every mile. I was so busy playing with planes and chatting with everyone that I didn't get one single pic, but a good spread above. I don't know if there are more pics of Oliver's planes but he is a very class act indeed - choice of materials, design and geometry, impeccable workmanship, and planes that are really excellent users. Truly TOP STUFF.
I'm in scraper plane mode just now, so Pete M's scaper plane was of great interest - works really well, very impressed. And RXHs small scraper is also outstanding - a really handy size for local 'correction' etc.
Many thanks to Richard A for provision of the essential bench, and a host of his fine planes (plus that amazing saw pic above - I sneaked a cut into the yew with it, a beauty).
The Tomes/Hendricks plane was on fine form - still too shiny to be able to adjust with vigour, but working a treat. And RXH's Silchester surprised anyone who tried it I think - far easier to use well than you may expect.
Got some nice carving chisels from Brian, some lovely sycamore from Mike - bits for planes and drills from Andy T (in your debt again Andy!). Thanks to all who brought great tools and gear along... a truly good day.


(and Mike - do you have Netflix - have you seen Peaky Blinders yet, that should cheer you up !!)


----------



## AndyT (1 Dec 2014)

Agreeing with all of the above, yes it was a great day again, worth the long journey. Good to meet some familiar faces and some new ones - Bedrock, Sheffield Tony, RXH - and admire a huge range of wonderful tools, and even play with some.

Most of my photos are very similar to those already posted but here are some more any way:






A fine Roman plane being admired





Emma pleased to see a very special plane





A challenge to float makers from Andy Tools n' Tat's awesome collection





which featured a fleet of Norrises and this lovely little tool box containing various items in mint condition





Two extreme ends of plane design and manufacture - one of Racers's exquisite shoulder planes alongside a rather more 'agricultural' plough plane.

And to me, this sums up the day rather nicely: the teacups have been washed up and put away; the other demonstrators have packed their stuff back into their cars, but the cluster round Richard's bench has not yet run out of interesting questions and opinions and needs just a bit more time for chat!






PS - thanks to Pete for the delicious jam and to Jim for the chisel - which was a size I did not already have!


----------



## CHJ (1 Dec 2014)

Certainly a collection of the cream of the craft, great to see the quality of creative effort some folks put into exploring the art and performance of the ultimate wood wrangler.

Thanks for the images, certainly brightens up the autumnal day for those of us unable to make the journey to such gatherings.


----------



## Racers (1 Dec 2014)

Thanks Andy, I was wondering if any one had tried it yet. 

Now down to about 50 jars!

Pete


----------



## pedder (1 Dec 2014)

Wow, thankyou all for the pictures and lettin us share this meeting from oversea. 








> Richard...I will message Pedder for you and link you in to discuss the copy...it's got to be worth it...stunning mate!


I think, I
've seen this saw before at the 'bay. Wonder if she will saw with the rotten blade in the handle. Often seen at old saws. The blade in the handle is out of reach for mutton tallow , i think. Beautiful indeed, and pretty long for a back sawof this age.

Cheers 
Pedder


----------



## Beachcricket (1 Dec 2014)

toolsntat":37sel8am said:


> Yes, Ollie has some great designs and when matched with his exacting workmanship the results are amazing =D> =D>
> 
> Not sure if he is 100% going but hopefully one of the countries few hand made cricket bat makers David Wall can make it after we told him about the event :idea:
> http://www.whitewillowcricket.co.uk/pod-shaver/
> ...



Andy, it's a shame I missed this. I've had to turn my attention to cricket bats in preparation for next year and I'm having to redesign my website even though I don't really know what I'm doing.

Some amazing tools on show in the photos.
David


----------



## rxh (1 Dec 2014)

It was an excellent day out - really great to meet so many knowledgeable, talented and interesting people. Thanks to all for the kind comments and particular thanks to:
- Pete for the jam,
- Jimi for the plane blade and for bringing the famous TH plane for us to see,
- Douglas for doing the driving.


----------



## Bedrock (3 Dec 2014)

I echo all the comments. A brilliant day and well worth the trip from Hampshire. 
Ollie's planes are an absolute delight visually and practically, and I can only wish him every success.
The precision of every detail, even when it is out of sight, was staggering.
Pete - I never had the opportunity to say a proper thank you for the pot of blackberry jam, on the day, but it is very much appreciated.

Regards
Mike


----------



## richarnold (4 Dec 2014)

Hi folks.
Just wanted to say what a lovely day I had on Sunday.
Life is a bit stressful at the moment, but thanks to everyone who came along, I could escape from everything for a short while, and you will never know how important that was for me.
I would also like this opportunity to thank Mike and Rene for hosting these events. Without them none of this would be possible.
The sheer quantity, and quality of the planes on display that day was astounding, and it is great to see how healthy the "sport" of plane making is at the moment.
On that note I feel it is worth noting that without the wonderful work of one man in a humble garden shed, I doubt that hardly any of those planes seen on Sunday would have ever been made. I am of course talking about the "God father" of modern British plane making, Bill Carter.
Bill has been there right from the start, and has never held back any of the knowledge and experience he has gained over all these years. I feel we all owe him a great debt.
This Sunday is likely to be a bit quieter for me, but I'm looking forward to a couple of slices of toast, with a nice new pot of jam, and a lot of happy memories from last week.
Cheers, Richard.


----------



## condeesteso (4 Dec 2014)

Sadly no pics of Oliver's planes forthcoming (unless the maker will come forth) but found his old blog slightly by accident. Really worth a look, the 2012 entries in particular. http://sparksdesignermaker.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Sheffield Tony (5 Dec 2014)

Now my internet is back up and I don't have to read the frum by phone ...

What a good day it was on Sunday; it was great to meet so many you at one go. I think it's so much better being able to picture the people you're talking with on-line. My apologies to anyone disappointed that I didn't look more like Fred Dibnah !

Good also to see so many shiny planes. Particularly interesting was rxh's Silchester plane - surprisingly easier to use than I had expected. I think we just need to find out how the ergonomics of those Roman planes with two handles work out in practice :wink:


----------



## whiskywill (5 Dec 2014)

I hope will be repeated next year. Unfortunately it clashed with Wales beating South Africa at rugby and they wouldn't have won if I'd gone to play with wood......or would they? We will never know.

By the way, well done England rugby.


----------

